# Should lunch meat be fed to a hedgehog



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I was prepairing Sonic a little treat last night and I was looking at the list of good treats and sadly all I have for meat is smoked ham lunch meat, I was thinking about tossing it in the microwave for a bit, then putting some small cuts of apple (which I know he loves, he even looks up as if to say thanks... I should get a picture of that) I was just wondering if any one could maybe tell me some pointers on home made treats.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

This thread has the info you need. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2209&p=17747&hilit=lunchmeat#p17747

If you do a search for "treats food fruits veggies" many different threads will pop up. The search is located on the top right corner of the page ^_^


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

The short answer is "No". 

The long answer is "No, but...". 

Hedgehogs should never have smoked or salted meats. Ever. Luncheon meats are typically very highly processed (don't get me started on "You shouldn't even have them in your house") and aren't healthy. They contain very high levels of fat and sodium as well as preservatives. They also do not use the best cuts of meats. 

There are a few exceptions to that. Store roasted all natural turkey or chicken breast is USUALLY pretty safe (check to see that they haven't added sodium), as is a store roasted all natural roast beef. 

It's a lot easier to keep a spare jar of baby food meat in the cabinet for those days when you don't a protein treat to share, just look for a baby food that doesn't add sodium (a few do). 

hth


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I just thought of asking for help before giving him something unhealthy.


----------

